# Trainers East Sussex/West Kent



## forumuser123 (22 August 2017)

I have recently purchased a beautiful, kind and talented mare with whom I would like to compete at BE80/90 next season.
Can anyone recommend a patient and sympathetic trainer who can help me reach my goal?
I am currently on yard with good facilities but would be happy to travel or have horse (and me!) on schooling livery.
Many thanks.


----------



## [59668] (22 August 2017)

I REALLY like Janine Lamy


----------



## forumuser123 (22 August 2017)

Thanks for the recommendation.
Will give one of her clinics a try.


----------

